# NATO exercise in Sweden in June......



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

...and they want our reindeer marked on the map!? Lmfao!


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2009)

Nato Exercise? Pushups? Jumping jacks, maybe a 3k run...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

I saw it in our paper. I think it's quite a few countries taking part it for a x amount of days...
The funny thing was that they want our reindeers marked out on the map!


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2009)

Talk about going PC in a big way. Anybody tell them that Reindeer move?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

They must have missed the last fax....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

Pretty cool actually. I wish they had done an exercise in Sweden when I was in. We did one up in Norway though, and that was really cool.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

This way, when they kill (and subsequently BBQ) an unspecified number of reindeer, they can honestly tell the treehuggers that they tried to be nice, but the reindeer in question was an un-mapped reindeer. Or not a reindeer at all, as no reindeer were killed at the marked positions (which can be verified true in any number of ways). Brilliant, actually!

So, reindeer burgers, anyone?


----------



## timshatz (May 4, 2009)

Or they can put up signs, "No Reindeer in this forest during the Exercise". How about "Reindeer Keep Out". Yeah, that should just about do it.


----------



## pbfoot (May 4, 2009)

Is it a one time excercise or an ongoing thing ? If its ongoing there is proof that noise from lo level jets will cause them to alter migratory paths. 
Bet your not aware that there are lots of changes to flight patterns due to animals like mink farms


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

Darn those low-flying jets anyway, always messing with the values of the mink-markets by screwing with the farms! Don't they know those poor helpless soon-to-be-harvested-for-their-furs have feelings, too?


----------



## pbfoot (May 4, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Darn those low-flying jets anyway, always messing with the values of the mink-markets by screwing with the farms! Don't they know those poor helpless soon-to-be-harvested-for-their-furs have feelings, too?


can cost the DoD lots of loot in law suits


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

I know. I just find it funny. Don't put your farm at the approach end of an airport, or else raise something that thrives on noise from low-flying planes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2009)

For a peace loving country, they have some kick-ass equipment. Anybody see their new self propelled gun that can fire 3 rounds at different elevations and coordinate them to hit at the same time?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

This one is cool as well.....
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3hC0vsZ5-8_ Could have made the life even worse for the Japs....


----------



## timshatz (May 5, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> For a peace loving country, they have some kick-ass equipment. Anybody see their new self propelled gun that can fire 3 rounds at different elevations and coordinate them to hit at the same time?



Yeah, that always cracked me up. While I understand the rationale (don't want to be on anyone's side and need to be self sufficient), it's interesting to note that the primary AA weapons (smaller caliber) on the US Warships during the Pacific War were made by Sweden and Switzerland!

Somebody made a buck on that one!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Me!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 5, 2009)

Um, Jan...if you'll re-read his post, he doesn't say "made OUT WITH a buck". Sorry, bud.




> Somebody made a buck on that one!


----------



## timshatz (May 5, 2009)

reminds me of part of a punchline:

Barbara Walters Says: "That's hostile"
Chief Long in the Trousers Says: "Hostile, Doggystyle, anystyle, me screw 'em all"
Barbara Says: "Oh dear!"
Chief Says: "No, Deer too tall, run to fast."

Just through that in there. Been a busy day and mental circuit breakers are popping like popcorn.


----------

